# Dog vomiting after a run in the fields



## Marco5858 (Jul 19, 2021)

I took my toy cockapoo out for a walk and run around chasing her ball as she loves to do this but she vomited her undigested food up on the way home in the car. It was quite a hot day and she seemed fine after so put it down to the heat , just been for our morning run and fetch on the field today and she was sick again in the car on way home. Is this quite common or something to really worry about?she seems fine in herself since getting home. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unless you are in the very tip of Scotland with much cooler weather than much of the UK I would not be throwing a ball for any dog at the moment as it is far too hot and I think it is quite likely that is why she is vomiting.

Running hard after a meal also increases the risk of bloat which can be fatal


----------

